

Ava – Simple concurrent test runner - sorhussindre
https://github.com/sindresorhus/ava

======
Tomte
An "opinionated" framework cannot – by definition – "rule them all".

~~~
sorhussindre
Well, it's trending already ^^

------
beckler
I think a smarter solution would be to build a test runner that can run every
.js testing framework.

Creating "yet another javascript framework" isn't really progressing the
industry in any way.

------
tantalor
> atomic tests, meaning tests that don't depend on global state or the state
> of other tests

We normally call this "hermetic", not "atomic".

~~~
geoelectric
Test automation professional here.

"Hermetic" means not relying on the performance of resources not under test,
such as an external server. You get away from that with a combo of test
doubles, fake servers, or real servers running on test localhost/cluster and
strictly under that machine's control.

"Atomic" isn't really a standard term in testing as much as "hermetic" is
(though I haven't heard "hermetic" much either until recently when Google
Testing Blog started popularizing it).

Edit: googling "atomic unit test" shows that it's used more widely than I
thought.

But generally, just by what "atomic" means (stands alone), I would interpret
that to mean not sharing state between tests--i.e. nothing where the last test
creates your fixture and your next test uses it, or multiple tests together
form a sequenced scenario.

QUnit uses it that way too, for example:

[https://qunitjs.com/cookbook/#keeping-tests-
atomic](https://qunitjs.com/cookbook/#keeping-tests-atomic)

Of course, your group might normally call that "hermetic," but you'd be out of
step with most others.

------
andrewmcwatters
What does Sindre Sorhus actually make besides those two iPhone apps he put on
the app store? He's a widely seen name in JS open source, but if you only
write tiny bits of software here and there to help other people write
software, are you really making anything, or just making the process a bigger
pain?

~~~
sorhussindre
He's the cure for cancer. Now seriously, look at my number of stars and
followers.

------
sorhussindre
No more mocha, tape, Qunit, intern, Jasmine, Unit.js, Sinon, Buster, Chai or
Wallaby.js. This is the best.

~~~
krapp
[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

~~~
sorhussindre
Yes, but this is the one.

